# help with starcraft 2 build



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

im looking for a pc mainly to play *starcraft 2*. but i am computer illiterate(im stupid with computer) thus im here to seek help. the link below is for the minimum requirement for starcraft 2.

Blizzard Support

but some people say that this requirement does not mean i can play on ultra or highest graphic. and i wanna play on the best graphic(or close) possibly can. im not sure with anything basically. this link below is the offer made by a store ner me. can someone tell me which one is the best value for money for just playing sc2 on highest graphic/ultra.

http://www.pcdiy.com.au/ad/Desktop.pdf

can you guys also tell me why your choice is the best?
if you guys are free, can you also tell me the best upgrade, difference between amd and intel, hdd vs ssd etc....

i would really appreciate your help as i am extremely low on knowledge of these high tech stuff. your kind help is highly appreciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

How much are willing to spend? Do you have any of these components?

-Monitor?
-Keyboard?
-Mouse?
-Speakers?


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

i do not have anything yet. the only thing i have currently is a mouse, a monitor(a tv actually, but i heard that it can be turned to a screen monitor) and a simple keyboard(im probably looking for a cool looking keyboard with lights in d future). my budget is around 700 AUD. but the cheaper the better :smile: and as i said, i really want to play starcraft 2 on high or ultra resolution. so, basically i want the cheapest pc to play starcraft 2 on ultra/high.

thank you soooo much for replying. i really appreciate it.

the budget might varies.....my lack of knowledge may make my budget unreasonable.....

please reply~


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am currently at work right now and have built many computers in the past and currently play sc2 on the highest graphic system. Are you looking to build your own system or buy one prebuilt.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

i kinda have no knowledge on computer, so most probably i just buy a prebuilt comp. maybe i alter it a bit at the most (change graphic card, add cooler, etc). the list of prebuilt comp is on the website i give above. which one do you think i can play sc2 on highest graphic? 
link below is for the local pre-built cpu list. 

http://www.pcdiy.com.au/ad/Desktop.pdf


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok well if you do buy a prebuilt computer you need to consider:

Cpu speed.
The cpu is your central processing unit and is the "brain" of the computer. The brain needs powerful "arms and legs" for it to work such as video cards and hard drives.

Most games put a heavy tax on your gpu (graphic processing unit) as well as your cpu. Some computers hold more than one but for starcraft just one will do. I would recommend an intel (i'll explain soon) and one of the nvidea pcie (also later) cards with at least 1gig of dd5 ram.

Ram! Random access memory. Ram is where your computer stores information that it uses all the time so it is ready quickly. You will need 2gigs of ram at least, 4 would be better, 2 sticks of 2gig ram. Gig is just a set size, hard drives now are hold any number of gigabytes. The ram I am talking about now is for your computer, not your video card. Video card ram is stored inside the card so don't worry about that.

Hard drive. You'll want something fast so your game loads graphics as well as the game quickly. I cannot load the link as I am on my phone and will look when I get home but to run max settings:

Intel i5 or i7 processor should be fine.

4gigs of RAM

Western digital caviar black hard drive, any size greater than 250 gig

Nvidea 500 series graphic card. Here is where your extra money comes in. Price the nvidea 580ti video card. Buy it online and not from a local store and it should be much cheaper. You so have to worry about having all the right connectors to plug it in but I can verify that later.

Those are the most important components of being able to run sc2 on max settings.

Let me know any and all questions and I'll reply asap. Sorry it took a few days to get a response from your initial post.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

wow! thank you so much for your help mate. no worries about the delay in your answer. your great answer is worth the wait. i think i know a few words to say when i go to the local store now. but, can you check out the link below. i wanna buy the Sandy Bridge i5 system (699 AUD) and add RAM, graphics card(can you recommend a good one for this pc, or Nvidia 500 series is good enough?) and maybe a cooling sytem (i play game for a looong time). is this a good idea for a noob like me(keep in mind i just learn what RAM is)? if it is, then can you suggest what other modification should i do? this shop in the link below is a shop that build a pc for me at 50 AUD if im not mistaken. plus, can you tell me why intel is better than AMD(cos AMD system is sooo much cheaper ^__^)? anyway, i read the pc list and there is a number behind each intel system (e.g: Intel Core i5 2300 2.8GHz). notice the 2.8GHz? is that number differentiate between processing speed? if it does, how fast does my pc need to be to plat SC2? GPU is not really important in SC2? i mean as long as i have a GPU its okay?

http://www.pcdiy.com.au/ad/Desktop.pdf

thank you sooo much for your reply. hope you have a good day and could help me out. Again, thanks dude ^__^

below is the basic spec of the pc i wanna buy (Sandy Bridge i5 system)
-Intel Core i5 2300 2.8GHz (New)
- 4GB DDR3-1333MHz Memory
- 1TB SATA Storage
- 24X SATA DVD±RW DL burner
- High Speed Ethernet LAN + HD Audio
- Standard PC Desktop Case

i think i will
-upgrade to 8gig RAM ($49)
-upgrade to 2TB hard drive ($39)
-add CPU cooler ($35)
-add dedicated graphics card (???)

can you tell me if this upgrade is good or overkill or insufficient. and please tell me what can i do to make it a better build in the most simplistic way.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

For the ULTRA settings in SC2 you need to have a video card with at least 1 gig of ram on the video card. This is essential as your video card renders all of the graphics that are displayed on your monitor. 

Intel Core i5 2300 2.8GHz.

Intel - The manufacture of the unit
Intel Core - The brand name of the unit
i5 - Also called by other "code names" Lynnfield or Sandybridge. The processor you have shown is what we call a 2nd generation or a sandybridge processor. These 2nd generation processors were released by intel to the general public in early 2011. These are quadcore processors which means each core can act independent and allows for a more effective and efficient "brain." It is like having your brain have one dedicated spot for something you do all the time such as breathing, one section for memory, one section for math, and one section for other. 2300 is the model number.

2.8GHz is the clock speed (how fast your brain can process information)

What that line does not tell you are some other interesting facts. I know a lot about these chips as I currently only build i5 and i7 computers.

The 2300 has a stock clock speed of 2.8 and can be overclocked safely to 3.1ghz. 6MG Cache. Has a 5 GT/s DMI, supports up to 32gb of DDR3-1066/1333 Ram @ up to 21 GB/s. Comes in base model stock with VT-X & Flex MA. I know those may not mean anything to you but i felt like sharing some of the information I had.

4gb DDR3-1333MHz Memory is just the right amount. I would not spend the $49 and get the upgrade.

1TB Sata Storage is also more than enough so save yourself the $39 there too.

CPU Cooler... The i5 processor ships with its own heat sink and fan. These are required for the CPU to function for more than just a few minutes. Intel put a lot of work into their heat sink and processor and I have never had a problem with the stock heatsink and fan so I would not upgrade the CPU Cooler either. Saves you that 35$.

Dedicated graphics card..
You saved $119 by not upgrading what is already sufficient but you should get a decent dedicated video card. Based on the ad I guestimated where you live, and looked for the best video card based on price, ability to perform, and location near your residence.

Buy Cheap EVGA GeForce GTX 550Ti Video Card - 1024MB 192-bit GDDR5 - 9

$160 including GST. I know it is prolly more than you wanted to spend on a video card but all of the other cheaper ones I cannot guarantee will perform the way you are expecting. If you are willing to spend a little more:

Buy Cheap EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB Video Card - GDDR5 1024MB 256Bit
For $269 including GST is a better video card but in my opinion this card is not worth $100 more than the one i listed previously.

Let me know if I can explain anything further or if you have any questions at all.


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

I go with the EVGA brand name on my video cards due to the fact that they come with an amazing warranty and if you have any trouble at all they are just a phone call away. I don't know how many times they have helped me out when I was in a jam and forgot sometimes the most simplest of things.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

omg! you are super helpful. thanks a lot mate. i think im gonna follow your advice and buy the system and only upgrade the graphic card(i dun know how to install so most probably i buy the one in that store.....). do you reckon the computer wont have lag(in game or on other application)? im currently using a macbook pro(2010 model) so do you reckon this pc will work better than my current macbook pro?

btw, is it legal to "overclock"? i dun know how that works but a friend of mine says it can be done for a price. will "overclock" my pc be dangerous or have any side effect?

yeah, can you give a specific graphic card model that you reckon is good? just so i could copy the model number and name and just bring it to the store. thanks a lot mate.

isnt there a Nvidia graphic card that their model is in the thousands(e.g: 8800)? is the bigger the number the better the card is?

is "gaming grade motherboard" plays a role?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: help with starcraft 2*

Hello Lexar(I like your name its almost mine :grin

I am going to move this to computer building....

Our hardware team is second to none and will get things squared away for you!


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks a lot mate. im sorry if i have posted stuff at wrong place. im new to all this high tech stuff. and im also a new member here ^__^ 

LOL! our name is really similar ^o^


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

Your computer lagging while playing any game can be caused from any number of things such a slow internet connection, trying to connect to a server very far away, or a slow computer.

I don't know the specs of your macbook so I cannot compare the two.

It is legal to overclock your CPU and GPU but I would not recommend it. Because you are new to all of this, overclocking is not easy and there is no reason you need to use anything more than the stock settings. 

Video cards. Tell the store you want 
"A video card with at least *1024MB 192-Bit GDDR5*. Must be *DirectX 11 Compatible*. "

I recommend the GeForce GTS 550Ti or the GeForce GTS 560Ti.

There are Nvidia graphics cards in the thousands but they are not always better. There are different graphics cards for different situations and in your situation either of those will suffice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list for ideas. They all use top quality components.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
The biggest problem with online builders is their tendency to use lower quality parts to increase profits. The PSU is the most common. They tend to add low quality PSU's with big wattage numbers.
Be absolutely certain all of the parts are good quality.
4GB is plenty of RAM.
OC'ing is legal but it puts unneeded stress on components and voids warranties. Get a CPU that will do what you need to avoid any problems.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

PSU with big wattage is not necessarily good? so, how do i know if its good? is it the brand? can you tell me the simplest way to know if a PSU is good?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmmm this should keep it nice and simple....

Check this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

If it is not listed then it is probably not a "_quality_" PSU.

If you just want to go off brand corsair/XFX are great choices.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks a lot mate. i think i know exactly what to buy now (i think with all the help here, i can already build a whole pc without the shop help ^__^ ). thanks a tonne to everyone. hopefully this build is within my budget. cant wait to play SC2 and for SC2 Heart of The Swarm to come out~ ^__^


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

wait2, is PSU and PWS (as seen in the commercial in the link below, above the Sandy Bridge i5 system) the same?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any PSU made by SeaSonic is top quality. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not th GS or CX Series.
The power required is dependent on the GPU you select.
The 560 ti suggested above would require a 750W PSU.


----------



## Stormin1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just btw... I got my Graphix card, the GTS-450, for like $110 USD and it rocks sc2. So i dont think you need to spend $160 on a card jsut for sc2....
Haven't played a game yet it couldnt handle 
but i only play morrowind, sc2, aoe3, and team fortress 2 lol. I hope to gosh it can handle skyrim!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

As Tyree said above Graphics card + right power supply is a good combination for gaming


----------



## oogles36 (Dec 15, 2010)

And remember when putting it all together you need to make sure you have good cable management to allow for properair flow to keep everything cool


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

are you playing on the Ultra setting? how much was your graphic card?


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

i pay the shop to build it for me. so, hopefully they do it properly.


----------



## lexar (Sep 2, 2011)

the shop sells a something with 6850 (graphic cards) for for 180 AUD/ USD 170. is it a good buy? is it good for SC2?


----------

